# B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (dismantling)



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

I don't have much time to specify the details so I'll let the pics talk.
The pics where you see TWO projectors, the one on the bottom and on the right is the RALLYE one the other is the B5 one.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (Cullen)*


























































I don't have alot of pics on how to dismantle the Rallye projectors but basically you unscrew the regulating screws ALL the way and pull it out from the black housing. Of course you remove the projector housing from the rest of the headlgith first.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen, nice looking project! Great to see you're doing it the right way and not using a kit. I just finished mine, using E30 DE lights to install into a Scirocco, and modifying them with HID projection units out of a new BMW.
Had to do some triming of the HID projector cone so that the lense wouldn't hit the glass:








And then mount the whole HID projection unit with reflector into the rear cover/reflector - using the original srcrew holes of the H1 projection lense holder:








You get this:








And the final results of this:








With lighting like this... you can't tell from the pic all that well, but it's night and day compared to the euro lights I had before:








The nice thing, and this was luck, was that the HID units 1.mounted to the stock points and 2.fit inside the rear cover. Only had to chop the end off the plastic for a whole large enough to get the bulb/clip and ballast connector hooked up.
Good luck mounting those in the Rallye lights .. looks like you're going to have to do some fabrication to to attach that HID projection unit.
Tobias


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey Cullen, nice looking project! Great to see you're doing it the right way and not using a kit. I just finished mine, using E30 DE lights to install into a Scirocco, and modifying them with HID projection units out of a new BMW.
Tobias[HR][/HR]​OK so you used the E30 setup and then projectors from a newer BMW (which one?)
SF Bay area? Did we meet when I was there in may?
Tobias sounds scandinavian..








I have been runing HIDs in my stock Rallye lights since 1998 now I decided to put REAL HID projectors, as they are getting more readily available.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen,
7 series, and the units from a TT are the same as far as the reflection cone and mounting tabs are concerned.
Didn't get to meet ya .. maybe next time around







Ah, I figured that the output wouldn't be correct using the H1 setup, so I went directly to fitting HIDs into the lights. Considering the cost of used headlights, it was cheaper than buying a kit.
Tobias - komme aus Deutschland


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey Cullen,
7 series, and the units from a TT are the same as far as the reflection cone and mounting tabs are concerned.[HR][/HR]​Are you aware of this site:
http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/car-oem-hid.htm
If you have good pics, please DO contribute them find the emails if you click on BACK at the bottom of the site..

quote:[HR][/HR]Didn't get to meet ya .. maybe next time around







[HR][/HR]​I bet you WILL!








Were you at the ND show?
quote:[HR][/HR]
Considering the cost of used headlights, it was cheaper than buying a kit.
Tobias - komme aus Deutschland







[HR][/HR]​Yeah now it is but in 1998 it was NOT easy to get them afforadably








I figured that when I replied, but its VERY common in Sweden too!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (Cullen)*

I'll send pics to that site .. I need to do some wall shots and some more aligning of the lights, the brackets got a little crooked, but the TT and 7 series are the same, I've got one of each
I was at the show .. got burnt to a crisp - car was there too but dirty and without the HID's .. only got them installed 2 weeks ago.
98 .. yeah, I can only imagine how much that must have cost. I bought all the parts off Ebay and got lucky that the two projectors, one from a TT and the other from the BMW (what a coincidence huh that I picked those two without even knowing) were identical.
One nice thing about living here, the name is pretty unique







Think I've only come across it a handfull of times, mostly as a last name








Hey, you wouldn't know how the block-off plate in bi-xenon light flips down? It's probably gonna be a while before those kind show up on Ebay


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'll send pics to that site .. I need to do some wall shots and some more aligning of the lights, the brackets got a little crooked, but the TT and 7 series are the same, I've got one of each[HR][/HR]​Great! That will be appreciated alot!
quote:[HR][/HR]
I was at the show .. got burnt to a crisp - car was there too but dirty and without the HID's .. only got them installed 2 weeks ago.
[HR][/HR]​I was one of the show staff members...
quote:[HR][/HR]
98 .. yeah, I can only imagine how much that must have cost. I bought all the parts off Ebay and got lucky that the two projectors, one from a TT and the other from the BMW (what a coincidence huh that I picked those two without even knowing) were identical.[HR][/HR]​Yeah alot of the projectors are the same if you stay within the same brand Bosch and Hella...
quote:[HR][/HR]
One nice thing about living here, the name is pretty unique







Think I've only come across it a handfull of times, mostly as a last name








Hey, you wouldn't know how the block-off plate in bi-xenon light flips down? It's probably gonna be a while before those kind show up on Ebay







[HR][/HR]​Well the same deal with my name!
The BI-Xenon works with a solenoid AFAIK, ask "HIDGolf" !


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (Cullen)*

very, very cool!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]very, very cool![HR][/HR]​There is a part two also, and I have them installed on the car already but since my car is lacking the brushguards etc and we have midnight sun during the evenings I don't wanna make any pics yet


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (Cullen)*

you have them working on your car?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: B5 HID projectors => Golf Rallye headlights PART 1 (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you have them working on your car?
[HR][/HR]​Oh yes! several weeks already! Works and fits perfect I have never been more happy with the Rallye lights!








Here was the part2
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=413303


----------



## psb146 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Pictures*

Hi, does anyone have these pictures still? They have been removed from the hosting website


----------

